# Questions About the Last SU Tutorial Installment



## SketchUp Guru (24 Oct 2006)

Any more opinions on the last chapter of the tutorial? Did I give enough information regarding the creation of working drawings? Should I have done more?


----------



## Roger (24 Oct 2006)

Seemed about right to me Dave


----------



## garywayne (24 Oct 2006)

Sorry for not making any comments Dave, I've been busy trying to copy everything to a word document, so that I can use it as a reference doc.

The whole tutorial was excellent. Tomorrow I am going to start the drawing, (in between making a puzzle box). So expect a few questions.

At the beginning of the tutorial, before you started to draw, you already had a drawing of the armoire. Was that drawing just a scaled box image to take references from?

Again, excellent tutorial. Thank you very much for your time and trouble.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Oct 2006)

Roger, thank you. I got to thinking the last one was pretty short and maybe I'd missed something.


Gary, I hope the whole thing makes sense as a guide for you.

Regarding the Armoire at the beginning, it is just a hollow box. I took some basic dimensions, pushed and pulled and ended up with that. It was very quick to draw and as I said at the beginning, this is the way to start out designing. Just sketch it out quickly and get the idea down. Tweak and adjust as needed. Then figure out the rest.

Although I did start with basic dimensions and drew the first armoire model to scale, there's little need to do it if you don't have to. You could simply push and pull until you get the proportions as you want them. Then just drag the tape measure tool between a couple of points along a distance you know and rescale the whole thing.


----------



## John McM (25 Oct 2006)

Dave, 
Thanks again for the tutorial, it did what is says on the tin. As a guide for newcomers to SU it was very comprehensive. I feel it covered virtually everything I can think of that I may want to do. The last section was great. I like the idea of just making informal notes and dimensions where needed. It made me realize that there is no need to rigorously stick to convention i.e. 3rd angle projection views. A last thought. If a picture paints a thousand words how may does video ? AVI tutorials, if you can bring them off will be the best medium to really see what you're upto on the other side of the pond. 
Thanks again Dave 
John McM


----------



## OllyK (25 Oct 2006)

OK, slightly unrelated, but having looked at the tutorial I've started mocking up my workshop to plan out wiring, air ring main etc. I've put the studding in by drawing a vertical rectangle then used push/pull to give it thickness, trouble is the studs look hollow - see the image below, any suggestions?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Oct 2006)

Yep, I know exactly what the problem is. Your studs aren't separate from either the wall board or the sole plate or both. Draw the sole plate, make it a component, draw a stud, make it a component, copy it and move the copies to the appropriate distance. Draw in the wall board and make it a component. That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## OllyK (26 Oct 2006)

Dave R":2cnsjmcy said:


> Yep, I know exactly what the problem is. Your studs aren't separate from either the wall board or the sole plate or both. Draw the sole plate, make it a component, draw a stud, make it a component, copy it and move the copies to the appropriate distance. Draw in the wall board and make it a component. That's it in a nutshell.



Okey dokey, think I follow, I'll give that a go - cheers!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Oct 2006)

John, I'm going to give the AVI thing a try. I need to get a microphone and move the computer so I don't record the cooling fans and we'll see what comes of it. One problem though is the display size of AVIs onYoutube. It's pretty small so detail stuff will be a problem.

Do you suppose anyone would buy a DVD if I could figure out how to make one?


----------



## John McM (26 Oct 2006)

Dave,
I would. I have recently bought the 3d construction book which comes with a cd. on it are 50 "shorties", AVI's showing each stage of building a very small house. You get a full view of the chaps screen complete with audio. So when he makes a rafter, copies it, moves it. , trims it etc you can see and hear exactly what and how he does it. Alas there is nothing similar out there regarding making furniture as far as I can ascertain. I'll see if I can copy 1 of the files and pm you with it though it may be protected. Would that help ?
Regards
John McM


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Oct 2006)

John, I would be interested in seeing that clip if you can do it but don't go to a lot of trouble.

I'll have to see what I can do with the video thing. It might work out but I can't afford to stick a pile of money into a studio set up to do this so I'll see whatI can come up with.


----------

